# Hardware keys



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I know our JB AOSP ROMs have the ability to remap your hardware keys, but I wondered if anyone has tried this with a TW ROM. Ideally I'd like to have the menu key mapped to the task switcher with menu as the long press function. Though I'm not sure if it'd be possible to force apps to show an onscreen menu then. If not this, I'd rather have a double press of the home button bring up the app switcher, and the long press fire up Google Now. If anyone has done anything like this, could you share your methods?

Happy hacking!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

